# water issues with a 1980 35hp evinrude



## relicshunter (Aug 4, 2013)

I am trying to revive this motor, with no history on it. I have rebuilt the carb , new battery wires, solenoid, gas lines. I have serviced the starter, it was gummed up, runs good now. Checked the compression , top 80, bottom 90, both held firm. Finally adjusted throttle and slow idle correctly to get it to start. Water pump replaced all new parts. Old one was scary, looks like the inner metal cup moved and restricted water flow, and melted the impeller. She sounds good, but I have only run it very short runs to try to figure out why I am not getting good water flow. At normal start up the telltail dribbles at best. Higher throttle I get good flow, but I have to say I am getting mixed results even then. Good one time, poor another. The telltail hose has been replaced and I have run heavy fish line ,and a small wire into head to clear out gunk. Both have come out clean , and I've blown into the hose and just hear bubbles down in the exhaust tube area. I am running it in a deep tub of water. It looks like the telltail comes out before the thermostat, so should I think the thermostat might be missing or stuck open? It's not building enough pressure to come out at low idle? I am at a loss, and kinda new to evinrudes, the last beast was a mercury.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Water pressure on that model should be pretty high coming out the whizzer tube.
If it isn't, then you either have an obstruction or a leak. On my old 35 'rude the 2 biggest
worry points were the impeller housing seals and the seal at the top of the water tube
where it enters the power head.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

With issues like this I like to work in steps and be certain to rule out all potential problems.
First I pull the lower unit, and check the impeller and housing (as you've already done)
Then I pull the thermostT and check that. While those two are apart, I like to squirt the water hose down the thermostat hole and check the flow of water coming out the water tube where the lower unit is to make sure there's no block up in the tube or midsection. Then its either clogged water jackets in the head or around the cylinders.


----------



## relicshunter (Aug 4, 2013)

I am going to order a thermostat and the gasket sets. It definitely has been a saltwater motor, and Florida is hot too much of the time, I want to be sure everything works right. I will flush all the spots I can when it's open. Is there a cleaner that will help with salt corrosion? Would white vinegar be OK? I see that the seal for the upper water tube is unavailable. Hope that it's not the problem. 
I'll let you know how it goes. I hate posts that never have the OP come back and tell how it went.


----------

